
Show HN: Twig.im – simple console.logs for cloud development - isthispermanent
https://twig.im
======
isthispermanent
I’ve been developing a lot of serverless over the last 18 months. And oh boy,
the logging tools for cloud based infrastructure are either a) to heavy or b)
painfully tedious to dig through when all I want is to read console.logs.

So over time I built up this tool that I now call Twig, which I use a lot in
the early stages of a project when things are moving fast. A few months ago a
coworker asked if I could bundle it up for her and so here we are…

Would love to hear what you think.

~~~
oleks637
It looks like you forgot to publish the '@twig-tool/logs' package. It is not
available neither in yarn registry nor in npm.

~~~
isthispermanent
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/@twig-
tools/logs](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@twig-tools/logs)

hmmm, does it not show up at that link? i just checked and it is listed as
public

~~~
oleks637
Oh, your documentation in console says "twig-tool", not "twig-tools": >yarn
install @twig-tool/logs

Better fix it

~~~
isthispermanent
ah yes, a lovely typo. thanks for pointing it out. fix deployed

